# Capybaras



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Can they be kept as pets? Don't worry no plans to get a 100lb guinea pig for a long time but can it be done? I've always wanted one but obviously wouldn't even consider it if they wouldn't do well. I'm guessing they would be very very hard to find


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

KINDS OF DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS REQUIRING LICENSING
Only the common names are listed. If you need the scientific names, please contact Basildon Council's
Environmental Health Services on 01268 294280.
• The Tasmanian devil
• Grey kangaroos, the euro, the wallaroo and the red kangaroo
• Tamarins
• New-world monkeys (including capuchin, howler, saki, spider, squirrel, titi, uakari and woolly monkeys and
the night monkey (otherwise known as the douroucouli))
• Old-world monkeys (including baboons, the drill, colobus monkeys, the gelada, guenons, langurs, leaf
monkeys, macaques, the mandrill, mangabeys, the patas and proboscis monkeys and the talapoin)
• Leaping lemurs (including the indri, sifakas and the woolly lemur)
• Large lemurs (the broadnosed gentle lemur and the grey gentle lemur are excepted)
• Anthropoid apes (including chimpanzees, gibbons, the gorilla and the orangutan)
• Sloths
• The giant armadillo
• The giant anteater
• The North American porcupine
• The capybara
• Crested porcupines
• The giant panda and the red panda, jackals, wild dogs, wolves and the coyote (foxes, the raccoon-dog and
the domestic dog are excepted)
• The bobcat, caracal, cheetah, jaguar, lion, lynx, ocelot, puma, serval, tiger and all other cats (the domestic
cat is excepted)
• Hyaenas (except the aardwolf)
• Badgers (except the Eurasian badger), otters (except the European otter), and the tayra, wolverine, fisher
and ratel (otherwise known as the honey badger)
• Cacomistles, raccoons, coatis, olingos, the little coatimundi and the kinkajou
• Bears
• The African, large spotted, Malay and large Indian civets, the binturong and the fossa
• The walrus, eared seals, sealions and earless seals (the common and grey seals are excepted)
• Elephants
• Asses, horses and zebras (the donkey, domestic horse and domestic hybrids are excepted)
• Rhinoceroses
• Tapirs
• Tree and rock hyraxes (otherwise known as dassies)
• The aardvark
• The Pronghorn
• Antelopes, bison, buffalo, cattle, gazelles, goats and sheep (domestic cattle, goats and sheep are excepted)
• Camels, the guanaco and the vicugna (the domestic llama and alpaca are excepted)
• The moose or elk and the caribou or reindeer (the domestic reindeer is excepted)
• The giraffe and the okapi
• The hippopotamus and the pygmy hippopotamus
• Old-world pigs (including the wild boar and the wart hog) (t he domestic pig is excepted)
• New-world pigs (otherwise known as peccaries)
• Mammalian hybrids with a parent (or parents) of a specified kind
• Cassowaries
• The emu
• The ostrich
• Alligators and caimans
• Crocodiles and the false gharial
• The gharial (otherwise known as the gavial)
• Mole vipers and certain rear fanged venomous snakes (including the moila and montpellier snakes, sand
snakes, twig snakes, the mangrove (otherwise known as the yellow-ringed catsnake), the boomslang, the
rednecked keelback and the yamakagashi (otherwise known as the Japanese tiger-snake))
• Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including cobras, coral snakes, the desert black snake, kraits,
mambas, sea snakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders))
• The gila monster and the (Mexican) beaded lizard
• Certain front-fanged venomous snakes (including adders, the barba amarilla, the bushmaster, the
copperhead, the fer de lance, moccasins, rattlesnakes and vipers)
• Wandering spiders
• The Sydney funnel-web spider and its close relatives
• The Brazilian wolf spider
• Brown recluse spiders (otherwise known as violin spiders)
• The black widow spider (otherwise known as redback spider) and its close relatives
• Buthid scorpions.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf​


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm like I said ages away might have to see what the council asks for them to get the licence if you can even buy them here


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> KINDS OF DANGEROUS WILD ANIMALS REQUIRING LICENSING
> 
> Only the common names are listed. If you need the scientific names, please contact Basildon Council's
> Environmental Health Services on 01268 294280.
> ...


That list is out of date :whistling2:

one example - Raccoons, Coatis, Kinkajous are all now NOT on the list - unless they have gone back on very recently! if they have there are a fair few people now needing a license without knowing it :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yes capys are not DWA but are about 2 grand :lol2:

one day :flrt:


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh even better. I can save up the money I have a long way to go before I can get one apparently they need access to a swimming pool and I'm guessing I'm need a much bigger garden for it's enclosure


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yep i believe they need a big pond as they spend lots of time in water. We watched one at Dudley Zoo do a big dive into their pool it was hilareous


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww sounds cute. Maybe in 10 years or so I wouldn't want to get one without being able to look after it properly


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> That list is out of date :whistling2:
> 
> one example - Raccoons, Coatis, Kinkajous are all now NOT on the list - unless they have gone back on very recently! if they have there are a fair few people now needing a license without knowing it :whistling2::whistling2:


Same with Squirrel Monkeys


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

My hubby would LOVE a capy, he's wanted one for years but the practical side of them would probably make it a non starter. (they are so cute though)


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> yep i believe they need a big pond as they spend lots of time in water. We watched one at Dudley Zoo do a big dive into their pool it was hilareous


LOL i havent been there for ages, is is any good still?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> LOL i havent been there for ages, is is any good still?


I enjoyed it. Bit shabby in places and worst zoo entrance ever but nice collection and worth a visit. I loved the Bush Dogs - hadn't seen any before.

Think they have made some improvements since I last went a few months ago so might pop back at some point


----------



## Lenor (Jul 24, 2009)

Although I'm no expert I believe capybaras are social mammals, so really as with all group living animals you should be looking at a pair


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm didn't even think of that. I'd be happy to have more than one if I had the room and they need it


----------



## kwoods (Apr 9, 2010)

They have been on my wish list for years. I'd love one or lots!!  Think (I know) it will always have to be a dream though  They are amazing though and sooo cute!!!


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Same with Squirrel Monkeys


And the boiga species...

didn't realise that they had taken capybara off DWA... you learn something new every day.


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah probably 99% chance I'll never get one but I can dream right?


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

they also do the worst poos in the world, imagine a poop the size off your head, very sticky, and smells like a fish mongers :gasp:


----------

